# Поддается ли консервативному лечению грыжа старше 10 лет? Мнения



## Marinabravo52 (30 Авг 2012)

на одном из сайтов прочила след инфо: *Практически не вправляющиеся грыжи.* Часто у пациента грыжа существует 10 и 20 лет. За это длительное время ткани грыжевого мешка прочно срастаются с окружающей межпозвоночный диск тканью (например, с тканью придурального пространства при наличии задней грыжи). Пульпозное вещество грыжи становится плотным, теряет свою текучесть. Поэтому очень часто застарелые грыжи практически не поддаются вправлению. Если к мануальному терапевту обращается пациент по проводу лечения грыжи межпозвоночного диска и из анамнеза оказывается, что грыжа беспокоит пациента более 10 лет, то вероятность положительного результата в этом случае очень низкая. Отсутствие положительного эффекта после нескольких сеансов убеждает врача в существовании «практически не вправляющейся грыжи». К сожалению, врач должен отказать пациенту в дальнейшем лечении, объяснив безысходность его положения. В этом случае пациенту можно надеяться только на оперативное лечение.


----------



## lenajm (30 Авг 2012)

А разве цель мануальной терапии "вправить грыжу"???


----------



## Marinabravo52 (30 Авг 2012)

не знаю... почему пишут тогда, что "врач должен отказать пациенту в дальнейшем лечении, объяснив безысходность его положения. В этом случае пациенту можно надеяться только на оперативное лечение"..


----------



## lenajm (30 Авг 2012)

Marinabravo52 написал(а):


> не знаю... почему пишут тогда, что "врач должен отказать пациенту в дальнейшем лечении, объяснив безысходность его положения. В этом случае пациенту можно надеяться только на оперативное лечение"..


Вообще-то я не об этом, а о "вправить грыжу". Но и второе утверждение весьма спорно.


----------



## Marinabravo52 (30 Авг 2012)

я же написала, что я не знаю!!
просвятите, плиз, какая цель мануальной терапии.


----------



## lenajm (30 Авг 2012)

Не имею медицинского образования, чтобы компетентно высказаться на эту тему, извините.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Авг 2012)

В интернете очень много информации о мануальной медицине. Почитайте.
 И если Вы, Марина, где-то узнаете, что какой-то "специалист" вправляет грыжи, то знайте, что это есть наглая ложь!


----------



## Marinabravo52 (31 Авг 2012)

Да, спасибо! Вчера весь вечер посвятила этому.
Владимир, дайте комментарий плиз! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9644/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Сен 2012)

Вам уже рекомендовали доктора Абеля А.В. Обратитесь лично к нему.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (1 Сен 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В интернете очень много информации о мануальной медицине. Почитайте.
> И если Вы, Марина, где-то узнаете, что какой-то "специалист" вправляет грыжи, то знайте, что это есть наглая ложь!


Владимир, мне кажется, что если неподготовленный человек начнет искать в интернете информацию о мануальной медицине, то скорее наткнется на вот такую же чушь, чем объективную информацию


----------



## Marinabravo52 (2 Сен 2012)

вот и наткнулась..


----------



## kudriasha (8 Сен 2012)

Если Вы желаете действительно что-то полезное и правильное узнать,поштудируйте хорошенько форум. Здесь можно найти ответы на все Ваши вопросы. Причем компетентные ответы. Главное для себя решить, что именно искать.Удачи.


----------

